# Mylar Sheets



## Nanny Chacombe

Now I am not usually a dumb person but I have searched ebay and amazon trying to find blank mylar sheets for my brother 950. All I seem to find are punch cards. Am I loosing the plot. Any help or a push in the right direction would be really, really appreciated. I fell like I am going around in circles or is that little dots. x


----------



## Angela c

Nanny Chacombe said:


> Now I am not usually a dumb person but I have searched ebay and amazon trying to find blank mylar sheets for my brother 950. All I seem to find are punch cards. Am I loosing the plot. Any help or a push in the right direction would be really, really appreciated. I fell like I am going around in circles or is that little dots. x


Hi,
Mylar sheets are also known as knitleader sheets, I hope this helps and no your by no means dumb, we all have senior moment's. They come in two sizes (half and full) ;


----------



## Maryknits513

Angela c said:


> Hi,
> Mylar sheets are also known as knitleader sheets, I hope this helps and no your by no means dumb, we all have senior moment's. They come in two sizes (half and full) ;


Angela is correct, but Mylar sheets are also used for patterning on the Brother 910, 950 and many Silver Reed/Studio/Singer knitting machines and in the EC-1 and PE-1 patterning controls. Those Mylar sheet are a different size than the knitleader sheets. The patterning Mylars can be used in both Brother and Silver Reed machines, but you have to check for the correct starting line for the machine you are using.

I had a pleasant surprise a couple hours ago. I was cleaning off an old TV stand before I put it out in the alley. I found a couple of BLANK mylar sheets that had fallen down in back. Don't know how long they have been there, but are still in good shape!


----------



## Maryknits513

Nancy, when you do a search on Ebay, you only get items from current auctions. So if no mylar sheets are being sold, you will get punch cards and other things, because they are related to the mylar sheets.

Since you live in the U.K., try Metropolitan Machine Knitting, www.metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk

or HKC Knitting machines, www.hkc-knitting.co.uk

or Bedford Sewing and Knitting Machine http://www.bsk.co.uk/


----------



## Uyvonne

I believe the Mylar sheets that you are looking for are the ones used for pattern programming. You draw your pattern with a black pen. They are not interchangable between the brother and silver Reed machines. I have the Mylar programming cards for the silver Reed machine, but none available for the brother. They are difficult to find.


----------



## KateWood

I read the black pen is also difficult to find for the brother cards as it needs to dry matte.


----------



## Latonia

Hi Uyvonne,
I have sk890 with the EC-1. However I can't seem to get the sheets, the EC-1( which by the way are copies not the original sheets) and the carriage to communicate. Can you please enlighten me on where I can get the original sheets & or the correct pen or pencil to write on the sheets.


----------



## susieknitter

All of the Mylar stitch pattern sheets have become like Hen's teeth.
The companies that Maryknits513 has mentioned that are in the UK didn't have any last time I asked about them....but it's worth asking again should they have managed to track some down in-between time. 
I think that I am correct in saying that Metropolitan had a Brother pencil that they are selling now that replaces the pen.


----------



## ichneumon

I have a number of Mylar sheets you can have .I am in the uk so I could send them you. I mainly use designaknit to design these days. I also have the folder that houses them. Would you like them.


----------



## euvid

http://www.knitalongcafe.com/MachineKnitting/tabid/230/entryid/263/Design-Pencil-to-Draw-on-Mylars-What-s-the-big-fat-hairy-deal.aspx this is the site where I found info on the lead pencil I bought at an art supply store. Unfortunately when I clicked on her site, the knit along café, it didn't come up. I hope it is a temporary thing as she has great info on it.
I bought some blank mylars on eBay. You just have to keep looking.


----------



## susieknitter

Nanny Chacombe said:


> Now I am not usually a dumb person but I have searched ebay and amazon trying to find blank mylar sheets for my brother 950. All I seem to find are punch cards. Am I loosing the plot. Any help or a push in the right direction would be really, really appreciated. I fell like I am going around in circles or is that little dots. x


Nanny the following has some Brother sheets for sale but it's a company selling them. The only thing is they are terrifically expensive!!!!

http://www.machine4u.co.uk/products/brother-electroknit-kh-950i-knitting-machine-blank-mylar-sheets-set


----------



## gardening pat

As has been said they are as rare as hens teeth, if some-one is offering you some bite their hand off for them.


----------



## susieknitter

Not wanting to spoil things for you Nanny but I would suggest that ichneumon keeps at least a couple of her sheets. This is because if she ever wants to sell her machine having the blank sheets for a new buyer will help her sell and get a better price for the machine.


----------



## ichneumon

Very sensible. I will keep some. I do have quite a lot.


----------



## randiejg

The sheets ARE interchangeable between Silver-Reed machines and Brother. As with the punchcards, there is just a different starting line. I know this for sure because I have had both a Brother 910 and an EC-1 for the SR-840, and shared the mylar design sheets between them. Whichever machine you have, if you locate blank sheets for the other brand, lay one for your own brand next to it so that you can see where to start to draw your new design at the correct starting point from the bottom. It's been a while for me working between these, but you may also have to check the numbering along the side of the sheets to see if there's a difference, so you can compensate for that when you enter your positioning into the machine.

Also, the machines using the Brother mylars came with a pencil (later a pen was available, but I never liked it), and needed to be more of a matte finish. When I needed more, I found that pencils used by architects to write on mylar film sheets worked great, came in a package of 10 for much less than you'd pay for those sold for the machines.

The SR machines had a pen, which produced a more shiny/reflective finish.


----------



## Auntiesue

Can one use something else in place of the Mylar sheets? Maybe a glossy slightly heavier than printer paper?


----------



## IreneWoods

Enclosed is a photo of the pencils Studio sold for use on pattern mylars. Sorry about the glare...too much silver on the pencils :-( The top brown pencil (Studio brand) says, "ELECTRONIC KNITTING MACHINE" and the bottom one says ,"DESIGN PENCIL." Both wordings are stamped on each pencil, one on top, and one on bottom.

At the top of the photo is the drafting pencil that we used instead of the official Studio ones. It says, "Berol Verithin silver 753. I bought these at Staples office supply store, but they were (probably still are) easy to find. And even more interesting, many good quality #2 lead pencils worked just as well. 

The most important thing with any of these pencils is to *completely* fill in the square. Back then, some people said they were able to just make a large solid dot in the middle of the square. That didn't work very well for me. I was using a Studio 580 electronic machine then, and doing production knitting Fairisle design ski hats. Those patterns HAD to be perfect. It was a lot easier once the PE-1 became available, since it was possible to see the design on-screen and tell if all the squares were marked in correctly. If not, it was also easier to tell which squares needed to have more pencil added.


----------



## Latonia

Can you please give me the name and or brand of pencils used for the Mylar sheets on the EC-1.


----------



## Latonia

Got it!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## KateWood

A very experienced knitter sent me a pm with this information ref finding the right kind of pen;


years ago we did have a problem also with the pen and the sheets but we finally tracked down a pen that was used to write on Xrays. I can't remember to the name of it now but we found also that you had to use the pen to fill in the squares on the back of the sheet. this gave them a matt finish for the machine to read.
just thought you might like to know.

just thought I'd share a solution for others that had the same problem before


----------



## Maryknits513

Auntiesue said:


> Can one use something else in place of the Mylar sheets? Maybe a glossy slightly heavier than printer paper?


It would have to be same size as the original mylars. You have to have the same markings/grid. If it didn't match the original grid and markings perfectly it probably wouldn't work.


----------



## eqnancy613

If you get lucky again would you consider mailing some to the US? My husband and I have been going crazy trying to find some. We have one we keep erasing but I don't know how long that will hold up. Thans for reading this.
Nancy


----------



## eqnancy613

Hi. Did you manage to clean off your mylar sheets? And praying that all in your family have healed since last we typed to each other. Nancy


----------



## Peppie

Try this site.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-BROTHER-MYLAR-SHEETS-2-DESIGN-SHEETS-/201313995120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2edf3fc970


----------



## mary ruegg

I got my new mylar sheet at knittingcottage @ agapemial.com they were a fair price as well try and give them a look and see what you think. hope this is of some help Mary


----------



## eqnancy613

Thanks for that link. But I think what I typed last was meant for someone else. But it was still nice hearing from you.
Nancy


----------



## tyger777

Hi I was just reading that you have a program for the studio to create your own mylar sheets I have a sk860 and I'm trying to create my own trying to use the easy one for without the mylar sheets I can't thank you


----------



## tyger777

Hi to everyone out there in knitting Paradise I have a Studio SK 860 I'm trying to use it but I need some mylar paper designs on it or blankt so I can create my own can't seem to find any can anyone help me please thank you


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Latonia said:


> Can you please give me the name and or brand of pencils used for the Mylar sheets on the EC-1.


Any art supply store. It must be a very soft lead. The clerk will know. An artist white eraser would also be useful.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

tyger777 said:


> Hi to everyone out there in knitting Paradise I have a Studio SK 860 I'm trying to use it but I need some mylar paper designs on it or blankt so I can create my own can't seem to find any can anyone help me please thank you


I have some "used" ones with a stitch pattern on them. Erase or use as is. Message me for price and photo.


----------



## gutemm

I do not know if this post is still valid so that they could help me. I've been asking in some stores and this is what they answer me. Sorry the mylar sheets for the electronic machines have been discontinued some years now, regards. I have gone this page but they have different qualities and I would not know which to choose someone could tell me which one I can use for my knitting machine Brother KH-950i. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Busy Bee 142

Hi qutemm,

I have some new mylar sheets for sale with copy sheet.

kind regards

Debs


----------



## gutemm

Let my know where i can buy and the cost or you have store i live in USA


----------



## gutemm

Message sent let me know if you still have them. Thank you.


----------



## Busy Bee 142

Hi gutemm,
I live in the UK and just a machine knitter who is coming back to the craft after 10 year break. I'm selling some of my Mylar sheets as I have enough my use and thought it would be good idea to offer some for sale to a fellow Machine knitter who is unable to acquire any.

I can sell them separately for £7 each or the three for £20, I would have to check out the postage for you. If you need any more info please could you pm mean.

Kind regards

Debs


----------



## MegsyStylish

Some mylars have just come up on US eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-10-Mylar-Pattern-Sheet-for-BROTHER-910-Electronic-Knitting-Machine-/222432537674?hash=item33ca032c4a:g:b28AAOSwfVpYvwJF

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-Mylar-Pattern-Sheet-for-BROTHER-910-Electronic-Knitting-Machine-4-BLANK-/222432523024?hash=item33ca02f310:g:lX8AAOSwdGFYvv4l

As an aside, Brother blank mylars and Singer blank mylars can be used on either machine, but the marking pen/pencil you use must be different. Brother requires opacity, Singer etc require reflective ink/pencil.


----------



## gutemm

Thanks


----------



## gutemm

sorry for my question what type of pencil i can use. on singer mylar sheets.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Soft lead pencil. You can purchase in any stationery or art supply store. While you are at it, purchase a soft white artists eraser.


----------



## nannie343

Yes, these pens can purchased on Amazon.


----------



## ac001234h

try ebay


----------



## Busy Bee 142

Hi, Special pencils can be bought from Bedford sewing and knitting (BSK) in the UK.

Hope this helps

Debs


----------



## ac001234h

try Cara's Heirlooms. try google & ebay.Hope this helps


----------



## KateWood

randiejg said:


> The sheets ARE interchangeable between Silver-Reed machines and Brother. As with the punchcards, there is just a different starting line. I know this for sure because I have had both a Brother 910 and an EC-1 for the SR-840, and shared the mylar design sheets between them. Whichever machine you have, if you locate blank sheets for the other brand, lay one for your own brand next to it so that you can see where to start to draw your new design at the correct starting point from the bottom. It's been a while for me working between these, but you may also have to check the numbering along the side of the sheets to see if there's a difference, so you can compensate for that when you enter your positioning into the machine.
> 
> Also, the machines using the Brother mylars came with a pencil (later a pen was available, but I never liked it), and needed to be more of a matte finish. When I needed more, I found that pencils used by architects to write on mylar film sheets worked great, came in a package of 10 for much less than you'd pay for those sold for the machines.
> 
> The SR machines had a pen, which produced a more shiny/reflective finish.


This is from the first page of this topic, click on the show more for her experience based opinion about the pencils she found worked well


----------



## amberhards

Hi everyone,

I'm having a problem with some mylar sheets that were given to me with the design already printed onto them. MY machine KH-910 won't read these designs, but will read ones that I have made myself. Is there any reason for this? It's driving me nuts!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Maybe they were meant for the Studio electronic card reader.


----------



## MegsyStylish

What color are they? The Brother sheets are blue; the Brother optical reader needs flat opaque ink to read. The Singer/Silver Reed sheets are pink; that reader needs reflective ink.


----------



## Sewgrannyknits

Hi there
I live near Hamilton Ontario 
Can anyone help me find some mylar pattern sheets for the EC1 controller for the Singer SK860
Thank you a million!!


----------



## JaniceK

Have you contacted Peter Smith in Toronto? He has many items besides what his web site shows.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Sewgrannyknits said:


> Hi there
> I live near Hamilton Ontario
> Can anyone help me find some mylar pattern sheets for the EC1 controller for the Singer SK860
> Thank you a million!!


I have private messaged you.


----------



## Knitter1991

Sewgrannyknits said:


> Hi there
> I live near Hamilton Ontario
> Can anyone help me find some mylar pattern sheets for the EC1 controller for the Singer SK860
> Thank you a million!!


A few years ago, I bought new blank mylar sheets for the EC-1 from Needletek in Washington.


----------

